
77% of investors made money in 2016 - sikim
http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/30/investing/stock-market-2016-women-beat-men/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom
======
pdog
_> The average investor made just over 5% in 2016._

Of course, the total stock market is up 15% YTD (including dividends), so a
simple index fund did better than most investors.

